# Project layout



## treeSap (Mar 8, 2009)

Are there any suggestions on a inexpensive wood layout software? New to cabinet making I want to make sure I create as little waste as possible. Perhaps there is a good starter freeware that I could sample. Thanx.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you use Google SketchUp for design, I believe there are add-ins available that do cut lists and layout.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jeff,
Here are just a couple that are available out there ...

This is an excellent program that I use. You can download a free trial, but it costs $90 if you want to continue using it.

http://cutlistplus.com/

This one is a freebie and, of course, it doesn't have all the bells and whistles.

http://www.delphiforfun.com/Programs/CutList.htm

There are more if you just do a Google search for "cutlist" or maybe "wood working software" or ..., well, you get the picture.


----------

